# un X famoso a scelta



## CiroPan

la frase mi serve per un gioco a quiz.
in realtà andrebbe interpretata come "disegna un politico famoso a scelta"; nel senso che devi fare il ritratto di un politico specifico.
Le traduzioni che ho trovato non mi convincono.
Sapreste consigliarmi?
grazie


----------



## CiroPan

la frase mi serve per un gioco a quiz.
Va intesa come "disegna un cantante famoso a scelta", nel senso di realizzare il ritratto di uno qualsiasi a scelta.
Grazie


----------



## CiroPan

la frase, come le altre che ho postato, mi serve per un gioco a quiz.
Va intesa come "disegna un attore famoso a scelta", nel senso di realizzare il ritratto di un attore specifico a scelta.
Grazie


----------



## Valpolicello

"Dessinez un acteur connu" se é per un attore inteso come soli maschi...
"Dessinez un/une acteur/actrice connu/connue" per anche attrici.


----------



## Valpolicello

"Dessinez un chanteur connu de votre choix" per un cantante
"Dessinez une chanteuse connue de votre choix" per unA cantante


----------



## Valpolicello

Dessinez un/e responsable politique connu/connue


----------



## CiroPan

è corretto scrivere "un acteur connu" dando per sottinteso "dessinez" che si capisce dal contesto?


----------



## CiroPan

anche in questo caso, si può sottintendere "dessinez"?


----------



## Valpolicello

Credo di si, ma se l'inchiostro ti costa poco, io la metterei per esteso...


----------



## CiroPan

ok, grazie mille


----------

